# Remplacement iPod nano 1go



## rbrumauld (22 Février 2014)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter d'occas' un iPod nano 1go (2006), j'ai vu qu'Apple faisait le remplacement pour un problème de batterie. 
Savez vous si le programme de remplacement est toujours en place ? 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## drs (23 Février 2014)

regarde ICI, et suit la procédure. Tu verras bien ce que ça donne. Je n'ai pas vu de date de fin.


----------



## djgreg62 (25 Février 2014)

Hello
Tient nous au courant de l'échange car il m'en reste encore 1 
Merci


----------



## drs (25 Février 2014)

Pour info, pour les premiers arrivés, ils ont juste remplacé la batterie. Et très vite, ils n'avaient plus de batteries dispo pour ces modèles.
Ils me l'ont donc remplacé par un nano 6G 8go


----------



## winstonsmith (26 Février 2014)

En fait ils ne changent pas la batterie de toutes façons, ils envoient simplement un appareil identique (même modèle, même couleur, ...). Ils ne devaient plus avoir de 1g donc ils t'en ont envoyé un plus récent.


----------



## drs (28 Février 2014)

D'après ce qu'ils m'avaient dit au téléphone, ils avaient à l'époque un stock de batterie.

Mais effectivement, ensuite ils n'avaient plus, d'où le changement d'ipod. Ca a pris d'ailleurs un peu plus longtemps que prévu (c'est pour cela que je les avais appelé)


----------



## rbrumauld (28 Février 2014)

Salut tout le monde !

Donc après avoir remplis le formulaire d'Apple avec notamment le numéro de série de l'iPod, j'ai reçu un kit pour l'envoi de l'iPod défectueux vers l'entrepôt d'Apple (aux pays bas).

Ce kit contient :
- Des instructions d'envoi
- Une pochette plastique UPS "express pak"
- Une étiquette à coller pré-affranchie vers les pays bas
- Une enveloppe rembourrée

J'ai reçu ce kit environ 4 jours après avoir remplis le formulaire.

Je fais partir le tout Lundi prochain (3 mars) je vous tiens au courant pour la suite 

Bonne soirée


----------



## rbrumauld (11 Mars 2014)

*EDIT*: Apple m'a envoyé un iPod 6G en remplacement


----------



## pinkwaters (17 Septembre 2014)

Échange effectué cette semaine après la découverte d'un iPod Nano 1g en panne dans un carton.
Moins d'une semaine entre l'envoi de l'ancien modèle et la réception du nouveau, avec une belle surprise à l'arrivée : iPod Nano 7G 16Go gris avec en plus l'adaptateur dock vers lightning pour la compatibilité des câbles.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2014)

Ouaip ils donnent des 7G argent maintenant.

À noter cependant qu'un nano 1G vaut d'occasion quasiment le même prix qu'un 7G... Sa côte est très élevée.


----------

